# Viega changes their fittings, sleeve system



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Viega decided to color code their brass fittings to match the hand tools (for dummies), they also decided to attach the SS sleeves on the fittings to save the installer time. Oh, did I mention there will be an increase in price for this convenience? FOR THE SAME MATERIALS! I like the Viega but I'm not friggin married to it.

You all know how much I like the Viega system but what the hell did they need to do that for? I think I can tell the difference between a 1/2" and 3/4" fitting without the need for color coding, wow.

Viega is already the most expensive system out there. Time to rethink folks. I met with the Ferguson rep before my fishing trip. I have a brand new Propex 150 deluxe expanding kit on the way, the one with the heads and the self rotation. This kit retails for 2,295.00, Got one brand new for 389.00, Uponor is almost giving them away if you can get the right connection, they want to sell pipe and fittings bottom line. Uponor fittings are less than a buck each compared to over 3 or 4 bucks each for Viega. 

I don't know anymore, I think both products are great so I think I'm going to use up my Viega inventory and try the Uponor again. What the f'k is NEXT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Go Back to Copper:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Go Back to Copper:thumbup:



No thanks.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

propex 150 kit=2,295.00 

torch,solder&flux= 75.00 hummm! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I pay less than .75 for pex fittings. I don't care if the fittings were made of gold, I’d never pay several dollars for a fitting.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool! It's like color by number hose edition. I think I shall train a baboon to do it. 

Kidding Kidding Kidding. Put the gun down!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> propex 150 kit=2,295.00
> 
> torch,solder&flux= 75.00 hummm! LOL!!!!!


I would never pay 2,295 but I buy a lot of Viega pipe and fittings from another wholesaler, not Ferguson. So Ferguson would love to have my company buying the Uponor from them and make the switch. So that's why I'm getting the deluxe propex 150 kit for 389.00, hell I could sell it on ebay for three times that no problem if I wanted.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I would never pay 2,295 but I buy a lot of Viega pipe and fittings from another wholesaler, not Ferguson. So Ferguson would love to have my company buying the Uponor from them and make the switch. So that's why I'm getting the deluxe propex 150 kit for 389.00, hell I could sell it on ebay for three times that no problem if I wanted.:laughing:


 Well sure they are still making money on the tool and if your going to spend 400 bucks on the tool they know your going to buy the fittings. I would say somthing like this "If i buy 5 grand worth of fittings up front I get the tool for free" And then make them sell me the fittings cheaper than the other brand I'm using. This way I'm getting the deal and they are getting a big check and a new customer all in one month and God knows alot of supply house managers need just that......a check and proof they are earning their money.:yes:


----------

